# myspace marketing



## promptees (Oct 9, 2006)

dunno about marketing. i think it's just how aggressive you're going to be and how much time and effort you have to keep in touch with so many people. i have one goign on right now. of course pictures are worth a thousand words, which makes it so unique. i just got someone listed that sells dog clothing. it's an old concept but seeing the ad was funny as ****. 

also, you can add music. a lot of artists have their own myspace so you can add songs daily, which i think is the best feature. 

the bad? communication is so hard.


----------



## Mrglover (Oct 21, 2006)

I market alot on my space I get alot of positive feed back


----------



## soulink (Oct 21, 2006)

Myspace is good for marketing you just have to be be at it and don't get deter, bulletins are a good way to go, but remember after you post yours tons of people will post theirs...so you have to keep at it and slowly build your base until your name is well known.


----------



## Quickne$$ (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you guys use friend adder software or do you add friends manually?
Can you use software to add only people in a specific target group, like what their interests are?


----------



## tkn77 (Sep 24, 2006)

Quickne$$ said:


> Do you guys use friend adder software or do you add friends manually?
> Can you use software to add only people in a specific target group, like what their interests are?


Is there such thing as a "adder software" for myspace? If so, where can i find it??


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

adder robot, but its a pain sometimes. like someone said... you just have to be be at it and don't get deter

which i can only ascertain that it means, its alotta work.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I set up a myspace page for my shirts. And now I have an offshoot site of "Burby Plays the Hits" a fun thing that may get more viewers to the page. 

I've only been on myspace for a few weeks, so it's too soon to tell how it will work, but I have already started to develop certain relations which I guess is the point - from a marketing perspective.


----------



## demonpack (Oct 24, 2006)

I appreciate it when people create their page on Myspace with some personal touch. Maybe you give some more information on there that is not at the main website. 

I'll post a design I put on Threadless or Mojizu. Keep it fresh and make it a page worth checking out instead of it being just another banner ad.


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Myspace is a pretty good way to advertise, it helps a lot when people come to see your page that promotes your site, and in turn leads to sales. Bullitins, blogs, messages, and word of mouth all help when it comes to promoting. But again it is very very time critical.


----------



## cabobill (Dec 7, 2006)

Mrglover said:


> I market alot on my space I get alot of positive feed back


Hello Mrglover,

I have recently released my new site on CafePress and I did a complimetary site on MySpace. How have you gone about driving people to your MySpace for them to then go to your t-shirt site? I know that I have some good designs targeted to the Parrot Heads/Jimmy Buffett crowd. How do I go about steering people to either/or both sites? Did you start a group, or did you just use bulletins? I look forward to your input.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

I tried myspace... didnt receive much out of it... but facebook has done wonders for our site... use facebook... its easier to target your niche!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nolawi said:


> facebook has done wonders for our site


Can you expand on that? 

What kind of wonders? More traffic? More sales?

What did you do exactly on Facebook to help your site?


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

well, when I started I thought all traffic was good so I did a banner on an ethiopian news site that had a lot of traffic... the problem was that we had so many hits that didn't translate to sales... then since i had no other options to target the niche people who are more apt to buy our tshirts i did a banner at a social networking site... really young people... again the problem here was that it .. it didn't bring enough unique traffic and I am not sure but the people were too young to spend money online...

so we really needed to target my type of people... ethiopians in the US that are in college or working and are between the age of 22 -35... old enough to remember ethiopia... those are the type of people that the tshirts are directed to... since the theme is remembering ethiopia... so when we opened a facebook account.. we got in touch with ethiopian college students and recent graduates... and the traffic and sales went up right after....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> since the theme is remembering ethiopia... so when we opened a facebook account.. we got in touch with ethiopian college students and recent graduates...


So you were able to use facebook to narrow down and contact people in your target market? Sounds like a neat service. Did you have to pay to advertise there, or was it more of a "social networking" kinda thing where you added them as "friends"?


----------



## cabobill (Dec 7, 2006)

nolawi said:


> well, when I started I thought all traffic was good so I did a banner on an ethiopian news site that had a lot of traffic... the problem was that we had so many hits that didn't translate to sales... then since i had no other options to target the niche people who are more apt to buy our tshirts i did a banner at a social networking site... really young people... again the problem here was that it .. it didn't bring enough unique traffic and I am not sure but the people were too young to spend money online...
> 
> so we really needed to target my type of people... ethiopians in the US that are in college or working and are between the age of 22 -35... old enough to remember ethiopia... those are the type of people that the tshirts are directed to... since the theme is remembering ethiopia... so when we opened a facebook account.. we got in touch with ethiopian college students and recent graduates... and the traffic and sales went up right after....


nolawi,

Sounds good. Do you think there is a market for us Parrot Heads on Face Book? The demographic would be about the same and up. Did you have to pay for the banner or was it free?


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

no we didnt pay anything... its probably best not to pay anything...you just have to spend time on their adding freinds and starting a group etc...

a banner ad on facebook would probably cost you an arm and a leg... and that would also mean that you are not really targeting your core.. just general...

although I am sure they are options on banners on facebook... like geolocation of when your ads appear... if that is the case though you might aswell use google adwords!


----------



## sharpshirter (Dec 27, 2006)

tkn77 said:


> Is there such thing as a "adder software" for myspace? If so, where can i find it??


I've been using Badder Adder...It's alright, but gets caught on the word verification codes frequently. However, I prefer sitting by computer and watching a movie and then typing the code when it pops up vs. clicking through profile after profile...it's less stressful.


----------



## SantaA (Jan 3, 2007)

does badder adder still work? i used adderobot but my profile got deleted. can you give more details how badder adder works right now?


----------



## sharpshirter (Dec 27, 2006)

SantaA said:


> does badder adder still work? i used adderobot but my profile got deleted. can you give more details how badder adder works right now?


Hey, 
Actually in the last couple days my badder adder hasn't been working. Fortunately I bought Friend Bot 5.0, and it's been doing brilliantly. 

Here's a good link for what you should/n't do on myspace:http://www.badderadder.com/download/bahotsheet.pdf


----------



## sharpshirter (Dec 27, 2006)

BTW...when you are adding friends they can't flag you down, so it's fine to do that with the profile you want to keep. However, the capche verfication code can't get bypassed by either badder adder or friend bot, so you will have to sit around and type in the code when it prompts (a bit of a pain, but better than clicking through people's profiles and searching for their add to friend button).

In the Badder Adder letter, the dummy account is reffering to creating additional profiles that you can mass message from, and use an: "add to friend" request in the message, so that when they click on it, they add the profile that you want to maintain vs. the dummy one that can get flagged down and deleted (which I taken has happened to you).
For instance, since my myspace site's sharpshirter, I could create a sharpshirter43 account, and then I would send this in the message: 
 

where the "friend ID number: 116744776 is actually the number of the profile I want to grow (that number comes up when you view your profile)


Hope this helps!


----------



## sharpshirter (Dec 27, 2006)

One last thing,
Just for a heads up...myspace accounts don't tend to become sales...At least not in my case (although they might for people like SnorgTees and BustedTees who seem to advertise quite a bit on the site). 

It's just nice and pretty to have lots of friends say "cool shirts!"


----------



## SantaA (Jan 3, 2007)

wow cool thanks for the great advice!!!


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah I haven't had a whole lot of conversion from MySpace into sales; I have about 1200 friends and post bulletins about sales and random news bits and new designs...it gets me some extra traffic. not a terrible lot, but every bit helps.

My favorite part about MySpace has been the other designers I've met and been able to network with. Also, I have been corresponding with a somewhat known music artist that I like, who also likes my work, and I'm going to do a shirt design for him. That's pretty cool.

I have been rambling but what I meant to say is that you can do some good networking on there, though don't expect 1200 people to give a crap just because they accepted your friend add.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 13, 2007)

I would assume you would get sales if you had an account with 10,000+ friends. I use to market my online websites running PPC ads to make money and it worked out well but you need way more friends than 1,000 to see a result when it comes to using bulletins and getting traffic with people converting. To increase approval rate I used a picture of a cute girl while adding friends with adderrobot, of course this wouldnt work out in this type of business since you should have one account for your biz. (I was adding 500 friends a day on 10 seperate accounts)  hehe


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I would assume you would get sales if you had an account with 10,000+ friends.


I don't think that would be a correct assumption based on what I've read here 

You'll get traffic, but not necessarily sales.


----------



## rook1200 (Jan 25, 2007)

facebook marketing concept is a great idea... i've effective used myspace and used the bulletins feature... but facebook sounds awesome... great post


----------



## sharpshirter (Dec 27, 2006)

rook1200 said:


> facebook marketing concept is a great idea... i've effective used myspace and used the bulletins feature... but facebook sounds awesome... great post


I'd recommend not paying for an ad on facebook. I've tried both Michagan and NYU, and of the possible 10,000 people that could have clicked on the link, I got about 7 hits. 

I'd love to hear if it works out for you, and if so, what you did.


----------



## rook1200 (Jan 25, 2007)

I used this website called Madpoison.com It's not up right now for some reason but they were willing to write an article about some of my designs in exchange for a royalty payment... it was based on the honor system because they pulled my article if i wasn't making money.

the best thing is to get people to review your designs also or join some contests like threadless dot com which is saturated with designs and 7th graders voting but if you can win and get it printed, more exposure for you...


----------



## LoneStarBrand (Feb 3, 2007)

Mrglover said:


> I market alot on my space I get alot of positive feed back


the problem with bulletins...you only target the given name behind doors..

however comments are the way to go...if you got a niece who wouldnt mind 20 bucks..there you go...

more of an audience..as per vistitors....


----------



## LoneStarBrand (Feb 3, 2007)

if you are local, why not target local folks and get int he streets..post the bullentins on comments to your where abouts!!!

if you have 10,000 friends and added any joe blow..seems like you have target the wrong folks! got know who your audience is!


----------

